# Rodophyta, Rhodophyta, Species what?



## cliffclof (Dec 14, 2006)

I see that MCI has seemingly created its own science by naming RODOPHYTA SP. 2 SP. 1, SP. 5 and SP. 3 This is not an actual species by taxonomy as there are at least 1000 different types of Rhodophyta. Seems it was really more named by order of study to the original developer of the MCI method (Christian_rubilar if I am not mistaken) So my question is what is the true scientific name for these main types of freshwater red algae we see? where do we look to find specific species names for Rhodophyta including images? Seems BBA and other types of brush and hair algae have gone improperly recognized by the hobby aquatic community. This happens frequently and the last time I noticed such a major miscommunication amongst the hobby is when I began to understand Hardness. Many in the hobby have made a simple thing such as Hardness a mess for new hobbyists. In naming brush algae types this seems to be another case of uncommon miscommunication. Help Please?


----------

